# Kohlman's Racine



## saslls (Oct 3, 2013)

I couldn't find this bottle either. I found bottles that have Kohlmans on them, but not like this. The bottle is much heavier and thicker than most of the bottles we have found.


----------



## saslls (Oct 3, 2013)

bottom


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Lisa. That bottle has an art deco 1920s feel to it. I haven't seen it before either. If you like it, then it's a great bottle for you. I doubt it is super valuable though (unless it says coca cola on the back)[]


----------



## saslls (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm not expecting to find anything of great value in our dump. Hubby and I are finding that the "hunt" is fun and exciting. Also researching where the bottle came from and trying to find out how old the bottle is is interesting. I'm learning, so it's all good!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 3, 2013)

That sounds about right. They were around since at least the Hutchinson bottles and into the ACL era or later, so quite a while.


----------

